# another young trapper



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*After i got back from duck hunting I needed to check some traps I have set out for raccoon and mink---A friend called and asked if I COULD TAKE HIS 10 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER WITH SINCE SHE WANTED TO LEARN HOW TO TRAP--I said sure if Dad came along to carry the packbasket----have 10 sets out 5 mink 5 raccoon---been raining for 3 days .Hadn't checked them for 2--was hoping to have a few--but was looking sad close to the end--line is about a hour walk from the house---They were wet and tired trudging through the swamp and swales and creeks---water was up 1 foot so most sets were flooded out, looked like we would be skunked----------------BUT the last set had a med raccoon in it--Boy was there the smiles than--we got back to the house and she was all ready to be a trapper----so I gave her a couple of traps to get started--looks like her Dad will be spending some Bucks on Trapping supplies--------------------take a look----------sb-------p.s. 18 lbs raccoon*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, those smiles are worth more than any teacher's pay. Nice looking pole set.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on that. Got to love those kids smiles. Makes getting soaked worth it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip ! Another young trapper/ hunter notch on your belt. Thanks for inspiring so many young folks.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That smile says it all---You and that raccoon will stay in her memory all her life. Its refreshing to see a child experiencing real life adventure without an ipod or other computer gadgets in their hands.

Its great you had the dad go along--- the father/daughter bond needs to be there. Keep do'in what your do'in Skip. Our world needs more folks like you. :thumbsup:

By the way--- nice flesh'in job.

awprint:


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

very cool. way to go!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice! "Your a Great That Doer"...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Skip.....you're the man! Keep doing what you're doing for these kids are our future and when they're grown will be the ones teaching the young people of their time because someone took the time to show them the true meaning of being an outdoors person.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, you got that young Lady hooked.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Way to go! Taking a youngster takes me back to my High School days. Yup, we'll never grow up...we're just a whole lot better at it and better financed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THIS YOUNG LADY TRAPPER--I showed how to trap caught 2 raccoons the other night in the live traps i gave her--SOOOOOOOOO last night I showed her how to skin them---She is really into it--grease up to her elbows--hahhaaaa--------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff Skip, I'll bet her mom loved that...lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Gotta Love it Skip, wait till she gets caught keeping certain baits in the main freezer. HA !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Madison caught her first fisher today---I just got back from Nebraska last night and She was nocking at my door at noon today with her catch---a nice female fisher---Was she Happy--Here's a pic-----------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to Madison, she is the lucky one to have a great teacher.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very cool, congrats to Madison


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

way to go Madison!!!

Congrats Skip for starting this young lady on what should be a life long journey.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

that's very cool...awesome to see kids trapping. its amazing to me how many kids are interested if someone would just show them....nice job showing her how,we really need more like you showing the younger ones how it's done.

congrats to you both


----------

